# wicd problem with python 2.7

## danilo2

Hi!

Yesterday I've emerged world updates and in these updates were python 2.7. After update I've run "python-updater" and "revdep-rebuild"

Everything works except of wicd  :Sad: 

When I'm trying to run wicd directly after reboot I've got following error:

```

 ~ $ wicd-client 

** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkWindow)

** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkInvisible)

** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkObject)

Has notifications support True

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...

Connected.

ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.35:/org/wicd/daemon: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

warning: ignoring exception org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.35 was not provided by any .service files

displaytray True

warning: ignoring exception org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.35 was not provided by any .service files

```

And then even after killin, when I'm trying to run wicd-client, I've got:

```
wicd-client 

** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkWindow)

** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkInvisible)

** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkObject)

Has notifications support True

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...

Wicd daemon is shutting down!

displaytray True

Done loading.

```

And several windows pop-ups saying that the gui of wcd will not work until restart of wicd.

I was trying to restart system but that didn't helped.

When I'm trying to restart wicd daemon, I've got message that system cannot stop tis daemon  :Sad: 

What should I do to fix it?

Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## comprookie2000

It won't work with python 2.7. 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/333001

You may want to go back to python 2.6 set as your active python version.

Go on irc #gentoo-python and have someone walk you through the steps.

I would not want to give you bad info and trash your system.

----------

## danilo2

ouch  :Sad: 

And is there any info if wicd will work with 2.7 any time soon?

I've simply runned 'emerge -vuDa world' and python automatically went to 2.7  :Sad: 

After that more than 90 packages were recompiled for this python so I would be afraid to downgreade now.

So in this situation the best way is to downgrade or maybe to wait for fix several days?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

I passed all the night launching python-updated on my slow netbook (helped with the desktop, but it is still long to recompile openoffice) because portage pushed python-2.7 as main python version. I don't want to go back. If Gentoo developers decided to do so, they need to be consequent and fix all to be compatible with python 2.7 or 3.1!

EDIT: the ebuild provided with the bug 333001 works for me.

----------

## The Unabeefer

I saw an update of wicd today... does anyone know if this is to fix the python problem or is it just unrelated?!

I really don't like still using an older ver just for one necessary app... not OCD or anything *cough*

----------

## comprookie2000

Yes this version works with 2.7

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/net-misc/wicd/ChangeLog?view=markup

----------

